# LeBron's decision to be ESPN special on Thursday



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5359255



> LeBron James is planning to announce the team with which he will sign during a one-hour special on ESPN Thursday night, ESPN The Magazine's Chris Broussard has learned through independent sources.
> 
> 
> ESPN would only confirm that active discussions for the special are ongoing. But sources tell Broussard that representatives for James contacted the network, proposing that James makes his announcement during a 9 p.m. ET special.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

You got to be kidding me? What a joke


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Merk said:


> You got to be kidding me? What a joke


KC Johnson tweeted this:



> This just in: Brad Miller will follow with his free-agent decision on The Outdoor Channel after LeBron. Skoal and Budweiser are sponsors.


http://twitter.com/KCJHoop

That's funnier than the ESPN special. But man, an hour show?


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

It will be like an American Idol finale. Tons of commercial breaks I'm sure.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm taking this as a bad sign for Chicago getting LeBron. If he was going to rip the hearts out of every Cleveland fan, you think he would do it during a hour long special? No way. He would do it thru his agent....

Hour long special to pump up Cleveland, Nike, and WorldWideWes?

Here's hoping Wade/Bosh special on Public Access is in Chicago's favor...


----------



## powaqqatsi (Jun 25, 2010)

oh my god, this guy...


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Firefight said:


> I'm taking this as a bad sign for Chicago getting LeBron. If he was going to rip the hearts out of every Cleveland fan, you think he would do it during a hour long special? No way. He would do it thru his agent....
> 
> Hour long special to pump up Cleveland, Nike, and WorldWideWes?
> 
> Here's hoping Wade/Bosh special on Public Access is in Chicago's favor...


Agree completely he wouldn't do this if he was leaving Cleveland. I can see announcing it on TV, but a ONE HOUR SPECIAL???? What exactly are you going to do for one hour?


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Merk said:


> You got to be kidding me? What a joke


I guess I don't understand why everyone here is making a big deal of this. For starters, I am sure that Nike and possibly other sponsors are orchestrating the entire thing. Second of all, I don't think it is telling with respect to what team he's decided to sign with. If it's the Cavs, then he'll have a chance to further cement himself as a loyal Ohioan. If it's not, it give him a chance to explain why he's decided to part ways with Cleveland (without be berraded with the same questions about why he made the decision he did). Believe me, the announcement itself might not take long at all, but his explanation of his decision and the litnany of questions that will follow will easily take an hour. Plus, I am happy that he's finally making a decision ...now the rest of the dominoes can fall into place.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

I've had enough. TO HELL WITH lebron James. I am now forever an LBJ hater no matter who he plays for. I will send prayers of woe, misery, and injury in regards to lebron. 

This whole process has alienated me from the NBA. I am sick and tired of having these *******s shoved down my throat. 

...searching for an alternative to the madness that the NBA has become...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

He's giving the money to charity but man this ****s annoying


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Yeah that egomaniac tool can go to hell in flames. Just absurd.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I love it.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

P.S.: If you guys think LeBron's an egomaniac then what do you think of this?

Could LeBron Opt To Sign Two-Year Deal?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

taco_daddy said:


> P.S.: If you guys think LeBron's an egomaniac then what do you think of this?
> 
> Could LeBron Opt To Sign Two-Year Deal?


If he does that I'll wish a career ending injury on him.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The NBA just jumped the shark.

Taking a page from the great Charles Barkley.

Michael Jordan is rolling in his grave after hearing this.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

I guess I think differently to you guys.

As soon as I saw the article on NBA.com, I immediately though that if he was staying in Cleveland, he'd have no reason to go on ESPN and make a big thing about it. He'd just sign and we'd see a "James resigns with Cavs" article. I kind of get the impression he is doing this to justify his actions, meaning he is going to another team. Whether that's Chicago or not I don't know. It's just that, if nothing is changing and he is staying with the Cavs, why make a big thing about it? And I doubt Cleveland would want that to happen. They would want to make the announcement themselves, as opposed to James making it on television. This is just me thinking as someone who has an education in PR; if I was his publicist and he was moving teams, I'd ensure he did everything possible to get the exposure and justify his movements. If he was staying in Cleveland, a big announcement isn't necessary. I think this all but confirms he isn't going to be in Cleveland next year.

But I live in Australia and you guys know more than I do on the topic lol I get all of my info from NBA.com and Ben Maller


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

hahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhaha! This getting to be retarded. A one hour special? With Broussard? What's he going to do in the 59 mins before he slowly spits out "I'm Back", Tap dance? WTF?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

It'll probably be a 59 minute long career retrospective,


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Watch this sideshow occur for 59 mins, and then just as he steps up and says "I'm going to..." it cuts to black(like the last episode of The Sopranos). Hahahahahaha...Now, that I think about it, its the perfect PR move for him to head to the KNICKS/NETS.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Watch this sideshow occur for 59 mins, and then just as he steps up and says "I'm going to..." it cuts to black(like the last episode of The Sopranos). Hahahahahaha...Now, that I think about it, its the perfect PR move for him to head to the KNICKS/NETS.


Exactly. I just can't imagine a one-hour special if he resigning with the Cavs. I think this points to either a Knicks or Nets signing imo.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Watch this sideshow occur for 59 mins, and then just as he steps up and says "I'm going to..." it cuts to black(like the last episode of The Sopranos). Hahahahahaha...Now, that I think about it, its the perfect PR move for him to head to the KNICKS/NETS.


If he does that you know where he got the ideal from.

http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/news/story?id=5350982


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

calabreseboy said:


> I guess I think differently to you guys.
> 
> As soon as I saw the article on NBA.com, I immediately though that if he was staying in Cleveland, he'd have no reason to go on ESPN and make a big thing about it. He'd just sign and we'd see a "James resigns with Cavs" article. I kind of get the impression he is doing this to justify his actions, meaning he is going to another team. Whether that's Chicago or not I don't know. It's just that, if nothing is changing and he is staying with the Cavs, why make a big thing about it? And I doubt Cleveland would want that to happen. They would want to make the announcement themselves, as opposed to James making it on television. This is just me thinking as someone who has an education in PR; if I was his publicist and he was moving teams, I'd ensure he did everything possible to get the exposure and justify his movements. If he was staying in Cleveland, a big announcement isn't necessary. I think this all but confirms he isn't going to be in Cleveland next year.


After all this, we get this



calabreseboy said:


> But I live in Australia


Makes note to disregard calabreseboy's opinion.

j/k


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

taco_daddy said:


> After all this, we get this
> 
> 
> 
> ...













lol made me giggle. 

Time will tell


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm still laughing my ass off about ESPN "breaking the news" about Lebron holding a press conference on their network. Lol! Two of the biggest egos in the world sharing the spotlight for an hour? I won't watch but I can only imagine how it will go. Lebron will probably jog (or dance) out there in his warmups, pour a bunch of powder on his hands, stand in front of the media, and clap his hands. When the dust settles, he'll be wearing the jersey of the team he's going to play for.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll tune in at 9:30...but the key is going to be WHERE is this press conference taking place??


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> He's giving the money to charity but man this ****s annoying


I'm glad money is going to charity for this, but let's be honest, this is another step to enhance his "brand". 

I tend to believe that he is staying in Cleveland as I have from the very beginning. However, I wouldn't take this TV thing as hard evidence that he's staying. If he's preparing some long statement, it might be in order to thoroughly explain why he's leaving Cleveland. Something like: "I tried so hard to stay in Cleveland these past 7 days and this is the hardest thing I've ever done, blah blah blah, but it's NY/Chicago"

Just saying I can't rule anything out, but yeah my money is on Cleveland still.

I am pretty confident however that he will not be signing with the Clippers, Heat, or Nets. I would be stunned if he goes to Miami in D-Wade's shadow. That's 100x worse than the MJ shadow argument.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Not looking good for the Bulls at this point.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Even though my prediction is Cleveland, I have this bad sneaking suspicion that it could be New York. The main theme of this off-season has been money, and that in all likelihood is where Lebron make the most money. And they will almost certainly be competitive with Amare locked in. 

Either way I really have a hard time seeing Chicago. Just no signals we're getting are suggesting as much.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Durk, you're the man, but....

At this time, "signals" mean nothing. 

It's just the way the Bulls do business. Kobe liked it that we did it that way (well, up to a point). We'll see about Lebron.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

calabreseboy said:


> I kind of get the impression he is doing this to justify his actions, meaning he is going to another team.


That possibility has definitely crossed my mind...good point.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm sorta monitoring the Twitter garbage flowing on another board. A few updates suggest that Lebron's TV thing will take place in a suburb of New York...potentially at Allan Houston's house (!?). Btw, Allan Houston works for the Knicks front office. I'm not convinced the Allan Houston part is accurate (came from a NY Daily News reporter, Frank Isola), but the location being in suburban New York is definitely confirmed. 

This screams Knicks to me...almost to the point where I'd like to change my prediction. Reading too much into this?

In any case, I can't deny that Lebron would have it good in New York:

- Lebron + Amare is a very competitive team; I would expect they attract some good cheap vets to come play.

- Lebron will be the unquestioned "man" and leader of the Knicks.

- Lebron loves New York; will make tons of money there with unparalleled exposure.

We'll see I guess.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

No way he goes to the Knicks all this news makes the dots way to easy to connect a child could figure it out.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> No way he goes to the Knicks all this news makes the dots way to easy to connect a child could figure it out.


You may be right. These leaks could be mis-information intentionally spewed out to create suspense. If so, it's definitely working!

Still, if this Allan Houston comment is true (which it might not be), why would he go to his house to announce he's staying in Cleveland or heading to Chicago? 

IMO, he would be better off picking a completely neutral location. Why not go to ESPN's headquarters in Britol, CT? That's at least far enough from NY territory, just as close to Boston.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

This would at least restore some of my faith in the NBA.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Lebron to NY is probably what Stern was hoping for all along.

This makes the 3 biggest NBA markets all relevant again:

- Lakers = defending champs, and counting

- Knicks = league's most talented player + uber-talented right hand man

- Bulls = exciting young core, already produced a few playoff appearances

No doubt Lebron in NY makes the NBA better than it's been the past 5 years, as much as it pains me to admit it.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh my Lord, I can't take this any more:

http://twitter.com/ericmansfield

This guy is a reporter in the Cleveland area, says there is evidence of LBJ changing tax status to CHICAGO. This comes only an hour after a Chicago Bulls source tells a NY reporter that Bulls believe LBJ chooses New York.

Side note: Didn't Lebron buy a place in the Chicago Gold Coast a few months ago, or am I thinking of Wade? Might just be an off-season home sort of deal. 

I give up, no more posting until Friday.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Oh my Lord, I can't take this any more:
> 
> http://twitter.com/ericmansfield
> 
> ...


That may be wise.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Oh my Lord, I can't take this any more:
> 
> http://twitter.com/ericmansfield
> 
> ...


there's just a lot of smoke out there right now, a lot.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> That may be wise.


"Champ, why don't you just take it easy. Sit the next couple plays out."


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

If we don't get bron do we renig on the Hinrich deal?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

BullNuts said:


> If we don't get bron do we renig on the Hinrich deal?


No, that would be really bad business.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BullNuts said:


> If we don't get bron do we renig on the Hinrich deal?


May as well. The Bulls never get any good deals anyway, and if someone wants to make a trade, they'll still make it anyway. These "in-faith" deals are crap anyway. Hopefully Hinrich fails his physical, or refuses to go there or something.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I still hope we sign him, but this ESPN thing is douche-a-riffic. Hopefully today's Boozer signing helps us lock up this talented d-bag, however.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Hopefully Hinrich fails his physical


Is a Hinrich that fails a physical really that valuable to us?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

taco_daddy said:


> Is a Hinrich that fails a physical really that valuable to us?


Well, assuming he gets healthy by the season, then yes. Much more valuable than nothing, which is what we have now.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

No,best to get rid of shooting guards who can't shoot and bad contracts


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'd say there's about a 1.7% chance we land Lebron tomorrow night...


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

How exactly would Hinrich fail his physical? He's what maybe 180 lbs soaking wet? Unless he puts on 60 lbs overnight no way he fails.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> How exactly would Hinrich fail his physical? He's what maybe 180 lbs soaking wet? Unless he puts on 60 lbs overnight no way he fails.


You can fail a physical for any # of things. A knee injury, a heart murmur, all kinds of little things.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

DaBabyBullz said:


> You can fail a physical for any # of things ... a heart murmur, all kinds of little things.


Is a Hinrich with a heart murmur really that valuable to us?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> Is a Hinrich with a heart murmur really that valuable to us?


You're nothing if not persistent, taco_daddy!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

taco_daddy said:


> Is a Hinrich with a heart murmur really that valuable to us?


LOL yeah. If it's a temporary problem and/or can be controlled.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> You're nothing if not persistent, taco_daddy!


I'm just saying KJ, the guy wants Kirk to stay so bad that he wants him to fail a physical. I don't know that I want someone on my team that's failing physicals. LOL @ a knee injury. Yea, Kirk will really be an all-star player with a knee injury.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> I'm just saying KJ, the guy wants Kirk to stay so bad that he wants him to fail a physical. I don't know that I want someone on my team that's failing physicals. LOL @ a knee injury. Yea, Kirk will really be an all-star player with a knee injury.












Can you blame him for wanting to keep this guy around? I know I can't.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

taco_daddy said:


> I'm just saying KJ, the guy wants Kirk to stay so bad that he wants him to fail a physical. I don't know that I want someone on my team that's failing physicals. LOL @ a knee injury. Yea, Kirk will really be an all-star player with a knee injury.


Kirk is the defender we need since Rose sucks at it. He can also shoot the 3, even if he is streaky. A career 38% shooter from 3pt land is pretty damn good for a guy who is also an elite defender and can play both guard positions. Is he an all-star? Borderline, and would've made it already had he been on better teams and defense valued as much as it should be. 

And, like I said before, failing a physical now doesn't mean he won't be 100% by the time the season rolls around.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> I'm just saying KJ, the guy wants Kirk to stay so bad that he wants him to fail a physical. I don't know that I want someone on my team that's failing physicals. LOL @ a knee injury. Yea, Kirk will really be an all-star player with a knee injury.


It's more about Boozer than Kirk, I suspect.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bosh wanted to go to Miami for the warm weather - so Wade followed him.
If LeBron goes to the Knicks or stays with the Cavs, it won't be to give himself the best chance for the title.
Basically, if LeBron doesn't sign with us, all three of these guys can go f themselves.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Roger Ebert just tweeted "to help fill out the hour, LeBron's also going to reveal where he's going to lunch."


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> I still hope we sign him, but this ESPN thing is douche-a-riffic. Hopefully today's Boozer signing helps us lock up this talented d-bag, however.


Yeah, sign him and eff him.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Kirk is the defender we need since Rose sucks at it. He can also shoot the 3, even if he is streaky. A career 38% shooter from 3pt land is pretty damn good for a guy who is also an elite defender and can play both guard positions. Is he an all-star? * Borderline*, and would've made it already had he been on better teams and defense valued as much as it should be.
> 
> And, like I said before, failing a physical now doesn't mean he won't be 100% by the time the season rolls around.


Hahahahahaha. Seriously? There's no way that wasn't a joke. You realize he averaged 11/3.5/4.5 right? Those are role player numbers.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm sick of this prick and yet he continues to shovel out garbage lies from his camp just to boost ratings for his ridiculous ESPN special.

New York Market - Leak out a Lebron to New York lie
Chicago Market - Leak out garbage that Lebron is still thinking of Chicago
Florida Market- Flying to Miami
Rest of the US - Will he sign back with Cleveland. 

I would really like to know how some of the all time greats feel about this whole circus.


----------

